# To any of you that keep rats in your bedroom



## artemisch (May 10, 2021)

How much noise do they make at night? Is it just them shuffling around the cage or are they also constantly talking with each other? I can finally afford to get two babies with money I saved during lockdown, but the only place I can keep them is my bedroom. Now, I dont mind the noise much but I still live with my parents and they sleep two rooms down the hall. Im worried that they are gonna be kept up at night if I have them in my room. If anyone can give me a realistic description of how noisey they are I'd greatly appreciate it! Sorry if this is asked a lot, I havent been able to find much info on it


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

They do make noise. When I sleep, I hear them drinking out of their water bottle, running on their wheel, climbing the cage bars and shuffling about. I also hear them play fighting, which is shuffling and squeaking. They don't really 'talk' to each other using squeaking, I only hear squeaking when they play fight. They don't really keep me awake. I'm able to ignore it. At first I got up with a flashlight every time I heard a squeak to check on them, but now that I know it's just play fighting, I can just ignore it. if your parents are two rooms down, I don't think the rats would bother them. I usually free range them an hour or two before I go to bed, so then they are tired and sleep when I sleep for the most part.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Water bottles with a ball-bearing at the end of the nozzle are generally the noisiest thing that people complain about. I use bottles that have a valve at the tip instead of a ball bearing and they're totally silent. 

My rats playfight, bang around, and squeak at each other fairly often at night. I run a fan for "white noise."


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Fighting, squeaking, water bottle sounds, rats on cardboard, fabric from their hammocks. I usually go to bed pretty late at night so I fall asleep right away. On the rare occasion I don‘t, 😥 I just ignore it. I’m used to it by now! As for your parents, I doubt they would notice if they’re 2 rooms down


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

They make a lot of noise. I started listening to music again at night time because of how loud they can be. They drink all night, run around, chew their food as well as cardboard and paper. They have 16" wheels made from metal so I hear that all night. I also have 22 rats though, so that probably increases the amount of noise in my room by a lot. You could also possible end up with bar chewers(they drive me crazy and I can't drown out the sound with music).


----------



## Audris (May 8, 2021)

I'm surprised by seeing that a lot of people are being bothered by their rats making noise at night. 
It was also a thing I was concerned about when I was first getting my two male rats, since the cage was next to the end of my bed.
But my worries disappeared after the first night, although they do make some sounds every once in a while, the sounds are not that disturbing to wake me up, and I'm not even that deep of a sleeper.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

I am a very light sleeper, and my previous rats would keep me up a lot of times at night from all the noise they'd make. I would never have rats in my bedroom again. Even if you get a silent water bottle, they're still going to make noise lol


----------



## icetiger (Jun 9, 2020)

Sorry, I'm a bit late to the discussion. My room a bit down the hall from my parents, and the rats are in my room. When I first got them they were _so loud,_ with their noisy wheel and water bottle and just moving around, but I eventually got used to it. I was worried that it would annoy my parents, but I asked and they said they didn't hear anything. 😄
I agree with @*TwilxghtRat* you probably won't have to worry about your parents getting bothered.


----------

